# Repair AKAI LCT2060 EDTV



## tinker2 (Jul 19, 2007)

Afer 14 months of service, my AKAI LCT2060 lcd EDTV stopped receiving through the tuner input. The same feed (cable) through a VCR input works. I suspect the tuner has failed. The tuner seems to be easily accessable. Has anyone changed the tuner on this set?


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Not familiar with the set, but the tuner will be a module. 

Actually removing the tumer itself and replacing it will be less than straightforward though due to the number of soldered connections via plated-thru holes on the circuit board, it will take a lot of care, skill and some specialised gear to remove an actual tuner module from a circuit board without causing damage to the board.

Usually the entire board would be replaced I suspect, as the tuner will have external supporting components.

Given that modern sets are microprocessor controlled, the fault can be driven from other places...


----------

